# Epic Games Store: CEO nimmt Statement zurück und will weitere Exklusiv-Titel holen



## Icetii (4. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic Games Store: CEO nimmt Statement zurück und will weitere Exklusiv-Titel holen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Epic Games Store: CEO nimmt Statement zurück und will weitere Exklusiv-Titel holen*


----------



## DeathMD (4. April 2019)

Immer schön raus mit der Kohle, desto schneller seid ihr wieder weg vom Fenster.


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2019)

War mir klar. Ich hoffe Epic fliegt massiv auf die Fresse.


----------



## DerSchlonz (4. April 2019)

Dann werde ich mir in Zukunft einige Game nicht oder erst später holen.
So wie Borderlands 3. Da wird es dann eben die GotY Edition im März 2020.


----------



## Malifurion (4. April 2019)

Tja, es scheinen ja immer noch nicht genug Leute den Epic Game Store zu boykottieren, sonst wär mit dem ganzen Theater sehr schnell Schluss.


----------



## 1xok (5. April 2019)

Während Valve sich mit solchen Kinkerlitzchen wie Streaming und VR beschäftigt, hat Epic die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt. 

Spiele, die überall außer auf Steam erscheinen, sind das was die Leute heute wollen. Denn auf Steam haben sie ja schon so viele Spiele. Und das wird langsam unheimlich. Wie beruhigend endlich zur Konkurrenz gehen zu müssen, denn freiwillig würde das ja keiner tun.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Während Valve sich mit solchen Kinkerlitzchen wie Streaming und VR beschäftigt, hat Epic die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt.



welche?
Dummes Zeug zu schwafeln, was behaupten das nicht stimmt und dann doch wieder anders zu machen?
Ich meine, klar findest Epic gut, deswegen machst es denen nach ...?

Ansonsten erklär doch mal das Hirnrissige Argument, warum das Spieler es gut finden wenn man einen weiteren Launcher mit weniger Feature als GfWL nutzen muss, weil einer der Tänze an Kinder verkauft mit Geld um sich wirft?


----------



## Batze (5. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten erklär doch mal das Hirnrissige Argument, warum das Spieler es gut finden wenn man einen weiteren Launcher mit weniger Feature als GfWL nutzen muss, weil einer der Tänze an Kinder verkauft mit Geld um sich wirft?


Es gibt auch Leute die einfach spielen wollen und denen Launcher und dieses Steam Gehabe vollkommen egal sind.
In der heutigen Zeit und Platzangebot auf der Festplatte ist doch Wumpe ob ich 4-5 oder 6 Launcher habe. Wichtig ist das Spiel was ich spielen kann und nicht wo.
Wieso muss ich all meine Spiele auf Steam haben und nur einem Typen meine Kohle in den Rachen schieben?


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die einfach spielen wollen und denen Launcher und dieses Steam Gehabe vollkommen egal sind.
> In der heutigen Zeit und Platzangebot auf der Festplatte ist doch Wumpe ob ich 4-5 oder 6 Launcher habe. Wichtig ist das Spiel was ich spielen kann und nicht wo.



Und Ignoranz als Lebenseinstellung ist jetzt was Positives oder Erstrebenswertes, weil ...? 



> Wieso muss ich all meine Spiele auf Steam haben und nur einem Typen meine Kohle in den Rachen schieben?


Weil ich gerne *EINE *Liste meiner Spiele hätte, als mir vor dem Spielstart überlegen zu müssen:
_"Hab ich das Spiel jetzt auf Twitch oder bei Ubisoft, bei GoG oder bei Epic? Ne, Moment, das war doch eine free Version von Origin ..."_, nur um dann festzustellen: _" ups, es war ja doch bei Steam."_

Immerhin gibt es das ja als zusätzliches Programm, das mir alle Spiel eben in einer Liste anzeigt:
https://playnite.link

Und dafür braucht man sich nicht mal einen Account zu machen oder das mit Facebook oder Google zu verknüpfen!


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]
> Weil ich gerne *EINE *Liste meiner Spiele hätte, als mir vor dem Spielstart überlegen zu müssen:
> _"Hab ich das Spiel jetzt auf Twitch oder bei Ubisoft, bei GoG oder bei Epic? Ne, Moment, das war doch eine free Version von Origin ..."_, nur um dann festzustellen: _" ups, es war ja doch bei Steam."_


... und dein Leben wird *jetzt* deutlich komplizierter weil in dieser Aufzählung plötzlich Epic drin steht? 

Wer Probleme hat sich zu erinnern wo er welche Spiele hat, ggf. sogar noch welches er gestern erst gestartet hat, nun ja ... nicht meine Baustelle, aber vllt. hilft ein wenig Gehirn-Jogging oder ähnliches.


----------



## MichaelG (5. April 2019)

*Epic Games Store: CEO nimmt Statement zurück und will weitere Exklusiv-Titel holen*

Es gibt halt irgendwann eine Grenze. Die bisherigen Launcher langen. Es ist schlichtweg irgendwann genug. Überall Logindaten/Paßwörter usw.

Und da Epic mit seinem ganzen Auftreten und Verhalten mir im höchstem Grad unsympathisch ist, erhöht das nicht gerade meine Bereitschaft über meinen Schatten zu springen. So einfach ist das.


----------



## DerSchlonz (5. April 2019)

Mich würde es beispielsweise überhaupt nicht jucken wenn Games zusätzlich zu anderen Plattformen auch auf Epic erscheinen würden. Mich nervt die Exklusivität. Mir gehen auch zeitexklusive Deals auf den Sack darum überlege ich mir auch ob ich mir B3 überhaupt hole.
Ich sehe das genau wie Worrel, ich mag es nicht wenn meine ganzen Spiele auf 20 verschiedene Plattformen verteilt sind.


----------



## MichaelG (5. April 2019)

DerSchlonz schrieb:


> Mich würde es beispielsweise überhaupt nicht jucken wenn Games zusätzlich zu anderen Plattformen auch auf Epic erscheinen würden. Mich nervt die Exklusivität. Mir gehen auch zeitexklusive Deals auf den Sack darum überlege ich mir auch ob ich mir B3 überhaupt hole.
> Ich sehe das genau wie Worrel, ich mag es nicht wenn meine ganzen Spiele auf 20 verschiedene Plattformen verteilt sind.



Genau so sieht es aus. B3 hole ich mir. Aber nur über Steam.


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. B3 hole ich mir. Aber nur über Steam.



du rebell!


----------



## MichaelG (5. April 2019)

*Epic Games Store: CEO nimmt Statement zurück und will weitere Exklusiv-Titel holen*

Ich habe halt meine Überzeugung und Meinung zu Epic. Punkt. Epic ist daran mit seinem Auftreten selbst Schuld daß nicht nur ich so denke sondern auch viele andere. Ob das eine meßbare Auswirkung haben wird zeigt die Zeit, aber egal ob ja oder nein. Das ändert nichts an meiner Einstellung Epic gegenüber. Epic müsste seine Einstellungen generell schon um 180 Grad ändern daß ich beginnen würde umzudenken.

Wenn es Dich nicht stört wie Epic agiert Deine Meinung. Aber den Boykott der anderen als lächerlich zu bezeichnen ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg. Denn durch die Egal-Mentalität haben sich bisher schon zu viel negative Dinge in unserem Hobby durchgesetzt. Micros, always on, P2W-Mechaniken uva.


----------



## rldml (5. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dummes Zeug zu schwafeln, was behaupten das nicht stimmt und dann doch wieder anders zu machen?



Sind deine Ironiedetektoren kaputt? Oder sind dir da nicht genug Smileys drin?



Worrel schrieb:


> Weil ich gerne *EINE *Liste meiner Spiele hätte, als mir vor dem Spielstart überlegen zu müssen:
> _"Hab ich das Spiel jetzt auf Twitch oder bei Ubisoft, bei GoG oder bei Epic? Ne, Moment, das war doch eine free Version von Origin ..."_, nur um dann festzustellen: _" ups, es war ja doch bei Steam."_



Aber diesen Zustand hast du (ohne Hilfsmittel) auch ohne Epic schon nicht?!?



> Immerhin gibt es das ja als zusätzliches Programm, das mir alle Spiel eben in einer Liste anzeigt: https://playnite.link



Wenn dieses Hilfsmittel das mit x Launchern kann, wird es das früher oder später auch mit x+1 Launchern hinbekommen. Dein Problem ist maximal temporär.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt halt irgendwann eine Grenze. Die bisherigen Launcher langen. Es ist schlichtweg irgendwann genug.



Solange du keines der Titel zeitnah spielen willst, die bei Epic im Store sind, hast du recht. Ansonsten reichen deine Launcher ja eben nicht aus. Das würde deine Wut erklären, dass du dich in jedem Epic-Thread damit verewigst, wie abgrundtief böse der Laden doch sei 



> Überall Logindaten/Paßwörter usw.



Oh doof, ich habe schon zwei Schlüssel an meinem Schlüsselbund. Muss ich die Garage halt abreißen lassen und mir einen Carport hinstellen, weil drei Schlüssel auf einmal gehen echt gar nicht...



DerSchlonz schrieb:


> Mich würde es beispielsweise überhaupt nicht jucken wenn Games zusätzlich zu anderen Plattformen auch auf Epic erscheinen würden. Mich nervt die Exklusivität.



Versuch dir mal vorzustellen, dass du eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu Steam aufbauen möchtest. Zum einen,  weil dir die Quasi-Monopolstellung von dem Laden nicht schmeckt und zum anderen du so nebenher Interesse daran hast, Geld zu verdienen. Wie würdest du das anstellen? 

Kleiner Hinweis: Ohne Exklusivkram kannst du deine Kohle genausogut 1:1 in den Ofen zum Heizen werfen.



> Ich sehe das genau wie Worrel, ich mag es nicht wenn meine ganzen Spiele auf 20 verschiedene Plattformen verteilt sind.


Dann kauf dir ne Konsole.


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> [...]Wenn dieses Hilfsmittel das mit x Launchern kann, wird es das früher oder später auch mit x+1 Launchern hinbekommen. Dein Problem ist maximal temporär.[...]


... nicht mal mehr das, und das schon seit knapp zwei Monaten: 
https://github.com/JosefNemec/Playnite/releases

Aktuell ist v4.74, mit v4.70 - veröffentlicht Anfang Februar 2019, wurde der Support für den Epic-Store eingeführt.


----------



## DerSchlonz (5. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir ne Konsole.



Nein, wie schon geschrieben verzichte ich eben auf die Spiele die es nicht auf Steam gibt und lebe trotzdem glücklich weiter.
Und wenn das alle so machen würden gäbe es viele Probleme gar nicht.


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2019)

DerSchlonz schrieb:


> Nein, wie schon geschrieben verzichte ich eben auf die Spiele die es nicht auf Steam gibt und lebe trotzdem glücklich weiter.
> Und wenn das alle so machen würden gäbe es viele Probleme gar nicht.


Wenn man das machen würde, ohne alle Foren vollzuheulen (jetzt nicht speziell Du, sondern alle anderen ebenfalls), wärs doch genug.
Nach drei Wochen noch immer die selbe Diskussion.


----------



## DerSchlonz (5. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn man das machen würde, ohne alle Foren vollzuheulen (jetzt nicht speziell Du, sondern alle anderen ebenfalls), wärs doch genug.
> Nach drei Wochen noch immer die selbe Diskussion.



Ich finde einen wesentlichen Teil der Arbeit, wenn man etwas damit erreichen will ist eben genau das rumheulen (obwohl ich nicht angesprochen fühle) in den Forum, einfach um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.
Je mehr da mitmachen desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass sich etwas ändert.
Leider ist es immer so, dass sich sehr viele Leute über einen Zustand aufregen, allerdings nicht genug Energie aufbringen um aktiv daran was zu ändern. Es gibt aber auf jedem Gebiet (also bei wichtigen Dingen, nicht wegen einem Computerspiel) auch Leute die an solchen Sachen dranbleiben und dagegen kämpfen. Schade ist dann aber, dass auch die Leute die faul auf ihrer Haut liegen (jetzt nicht speziell Du) vom Ergebnis profitieren.


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2019)

DerSchlonz schrieb:


> Ich finde einen wesentlichen Teil der Arbeit, wenn man etwas damit erreichen will ist eben genau das rumheulen (obwohl ich nicht angesprochen fühle) in den Forum, einfach um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.
> Je mehr da mitmachen desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass sich etwas ändert.



Nur wirst du HIER in diesem Forum nix mehr bewegen mit den aussagen.
Das ganze wird irgenwie nur noch nervig und erreicht damit das Gegenteil von dem, was gewollt ist: Aufmerksamkeit.
Die Meinungen, egal ob Pro oder Kontra, sind hier gemacht und die werden auch nicht durch Kommentare von "fremden" verändert.


----------



## DerSchlonz (5. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nur wirst du HIER in diesem Forum nix mehr bewegen mit den aussagen.
> Das ganze wird irgenwie nur noch nervig und erreicht damit das Gegenteil von dem, was gewollt ist: Aufmerksamkeit.
> Die Meinungen, egal ob Pro oder Kontra, sind hier gemacht und die werden auch nicht durch Kommentare von "fremden" verändert.



Da habe ich doch anscheinend den Sinn dieses Forums falsch verstanden. Ich dachte wenn der TE schreibt: "Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu Epic Games Store: CEO nimmt Statement zurück und will weitere Exklusiv-Titel holen gefragt."
dann ist es eine Aufforderung meine Meinung zu sagen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, werde ich in Zukunft natürlich vorher diejenigen um Erlaubnis fragen die sich mit der Anzahl ihrer Beiträge dazu qualifiziert haben zu entscheiden wer was schreiben darf. Ich will ja hier den erfahrenen und somit wichtigeren Mitgliedern nicht auf die Nerven gehen.


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2019)

DerSchlonz schrieb:


> Da habe ich doch anscheinend den Sinn dieses Forums falsch verstanden. Ich dachte wenn der TE schreibt: "Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu Epic Games Store: CEO nimmt Statement zurück und will weitere Exklusiv-Titel holen gefragt."
> dann ist es eine Aufforderung meine Meinung zu sagen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, werde ich in Zukunft natürlich vorher diejenigen um Erlaubnis fragen die sich mit der Anzahl ihrer Beiträge dazu qualifiziert haben zu entscheiden wer was schreiben darf. Ich will ja hier den erfahrenen und somit wichtigeren Mitgliedern nicht auf die Nerven gehen.



Es geht mir darum, dass seit erscheinen den ersten Exklusivdeals des EPIC-Stores (den Store gabs schon zuvor), bei jeder Meldung, die selben Sachen diskutiert werden.

Seit dem 14.3.  sind 13 (!) News zum Thema EPIC-Store hier erschienen.
Jetzt rate mal, wie jede News kommentiert/diskutiert wird?
Dass jede News dann noch einen eigenen Thread bekommt, ist ungeschickt, aber darüber haben wir schon mal diskutiert hier.
Das ist einfach blöd, weil die Diskussion darüber ist ja nicht verkehrt. 
Aber es sind dann jeweils 5 Threads, welche das genau selbe Thema besprechen.

Das Ganze ist natürlich super für PC-Games, weil endlich mal los ist im Forum. Hrhr

Bin jetzt aber auch wieder raus aus dem EPIC-Gerede. Man darf weitermachen, ohne meine Unterbrechung


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wer Probleme hat sich zu erinnern wo er welche Spiele hat, ggf. sogar noch welches er gestern erst gestartet hat, nun ja ... nicht meine Baustelle, aber vllt. hilft ein wenig Gehirn-Jogging oder ähnliches.


Aha. Wo schrieb ich denn was von "gestern auch schon gespielt"?

Es geht um Situationen wie: _"ach, mal was Anderes spielen. Warte mal, irgendwo habe ich doch eine Version von Superhot. Aber wo?"_



rldml schrieb:


> > Weil ich gerne *EINE *Liste meiner Spiele hätte, als mir vor dem Spielstart überlegen zu müssen:
> > "Hab ich das Spiel jetzt auf Twitch oder bei Ubisoft, bei GoG oder bei Epic? Ne, Moment, das war doch eine free Version von Origin ...", nur um dann festzustellen: " ups, es war ja doch bei Steam."
> 
> 
> Aber diesen Zustand hast du (ohne Hilfsmittel) auch ohne Epic schon nicht?!?


Richtig.
Aber es wäre doch kontraproduktiv, diese Situation dann durch weitere Launcher noch kontinuierlich zu verschärfen.

Zudem sieht es bei mir auch nur so aus:
_"Hab ich das Spiel jetzt auf Twitch oder bei Ubisoft oder bei GoG? ...", nur um dann festzustellen: " ups, es war ja doch bei Steam."_
Wobei es eben im Moment noch in über 90% der Fälle so aussieht, daß ich das Spiel bei Steam habe.
Ich hab mir auch beispielsweise _Assassin's Creed Brotherhood _nochmal gekauft, um es auch bei Steam offiziell in der Liste zu haben.



> Wenn dieses Hilfsmittel das mit x Launchern kann, wird es das früher oder später auch mit x+1 Launchern hinbekommen. Dein Problem ist maximal temporär.


Wenn das das einzige Problem wäre: ja.

Aber da gibt's ja noch das Datenverschleudern an *noch einen *Anbieter oder das Mißbilligen der Geschäftspraxis oder auch nur das schlichte nicht-gut-finden, daß zusammengehörige Spiele Serien mittendrin auseinander gerissen werden.

Und natürlich auch noch die Chance, daß der entsprechende Laden plötzlich dicht macht und die Spiele dann weg sind.
Bei Steam bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß das mein ganzes Leben lang noch existieren wird. Da ist einfach eine zu große Kundenmenge dahinter, als daß man die in welcher Krise auch immer alle brach liegen lassen würde.



> [zuviele Paßwörter]
> Oh doof, ich habe schon zwei Schlüssel an meinem Schlüsselbund. Muss ich die Garage halt abreißen lassen und mir einen Carport hinstellen, weil drei Schlüssel auf einmal gehen echt gar nicht...


Mit dem Unterschied, daß jeder zusätzliche Account die Chance erhöht, daß deine gesammelten Daten bei einem Hacker Angriff mitgenommen werden.



> Versuch dir mal vorzustellen, dass du eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu Steam aufbauen möchtest. ... Wie würdest du das anstellen?


Dann würde ich mir als Erstes ein Konzept überlegen, eine funktionierende Altersverifizierung aufzubauen, die es zB in DE ermöglicht, indizierte Spiele zu kaufen.


----------



## bligg (5. April 2019)

Sowas verlogenes soll pleite gehen


----------



## rldml (5. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha. Wo schrieb ich denn was von "gestern auch schon gespielt"?
> 
> Es geht um Situationen wie: _"ach, mal was Anderes spielen. Warte mal, irgendwo habe ich doch eine Version von Superhot. Aber wo?"_



Wie oft bist du in der Situation, dass du erst ne halbe Stunde auf Suche gehen musst?



> Richtig.
> Aber es wäre doch kontraproduktiv, diese Situation dann durch weitere Launcher noch kontinuierlich zu verschärfen.



Joo, wenn dich das überfordert, zwingt dich ja keiner zu nem Epic-Account 



> Aber da gibt's ja noch das Datenverschleudern an *noch einen *Anbieter oder das Mißbilligen der Geschäftspraxis oder auch nur das schlichte nicht-gut-finden,



Naja, dann mach dir halt einfach keinen Epic-Account 



> daß zusammengehörige Spiele Serien mittendrin auseinander gerissen werden.



Ich seh' das Problem nicht? Du kannst alle Teile einer Spieleserie immer noch am PC spielen?!



> Und natürlich auch noch die Chance, daß der entsprechende Laden plötzlich dicht macht und die Spiele dann weg sind.
> Bei Steam bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß das mein ganzes Leben lang noch existieren wird. Da ist einfach eine zu große Kundenmenge dahinter, als daß man die in welcher Krise auch immer alle brach liegen lassen würde.



Und du denkst, dass der Entwickler von einer der leistungsfähigsten und am stärksten nachgefragten 3D-Engines auf dem Markt plötzlich Konkurs geht oder was? Das ist doch absurd 

Davon ab wäre ich mir mit Valve nicht so sicher, was die Lebensdauer des Clients betrifft. Wenn Gabe keinen Bock auf die ständigen Nachfragen nach einem Half Life 3 hat, wird er die ganze Bude mit allem drum und dran einfach an den Höchstbietenden verkaufen. Und ob die potentiellen Käufer (Microsoft, Facebook, Google, Apple, Amazon) dann ein genauso gesteigertes Interesse an Steam haben, steht in den Sternen. Mal dir nur mal für ein paar Sekunden in deiner Fantasie aus, falls Microsoft jemals Valve+Steam für x Milliarden übernimmt. 



> Mit dem Unterschied, daß jeder zusätzliche Account die Chance erhöht, daß deine gesammelten Daten bei einem Hacker Angriff mitgenommen werden.



Darum reduziert man die sensiblen Daten bei solchen Accounts auch auf ein Minimum und macht ordentliche Passwörter rein, die man nirgends sonst wiederverwendet. Das reduziert das Risiko für Datenklau schon erheblich.



> Dann würde ich mir als Erstes ein Konzept überlegen, eine funktionierende Altersverifizierung aufzubauen, die es zB in DE ermöglicht, indizierte Spiele zu kaufen.



Das ist kein Killerfeature, dass dich am Markt für Steam gefährlich macht, dafür gibt es heutzutage einfach viel zu wenige aktuelle indizierte Titel. Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Wie oft bist du in der Situation, dass du erst ne halbe Stunde auf Suche gehen musst?


Daß etwas einfach _praktisch _sein könnte, kommt dir gar nicht in den Sinn?

Ich kann meine _The Walking Dead _Bücher ja auch kreuz und quer in der Wohnung verteilen - natürlich würde ich die dann trotzdem in angemessener Zeit wiederfinden. Aber es wäre eben einfach _praktischer_, wenn die im selben Regal direkt nebeneinander stehen würden.




> Joo, wenn dich das überfordert, zwingt dich ja keiner zu nem Epic-Account


Genau, es überfordert mich. Sicher, wenn dir sonst kein Gegenargument einfällt.



> Naja, dann mach dir halt einfach keinen Epic-Account


und ja, genau das ist meine Konsequenz aus der aktuellen Situation. Genauso wie mir auch kein Origin oder Kalypso auf die Platte kommt.
Aber deswegen darf ich doch trotzdem meine Meinung hier in den Thread schreiben, ja? Bitte, bitte ...



> Ich seh' das Problem nicht? Du kannst alle Teile einer Spieleserie immer noch am PC spielen?!


... müsste dafür aber eben *noch einen *Account erstellen und damit *noch einer *Firma meine Daten zur Verfügung stellen und *noch eine *EULA abnicken, aufgrund der scheinbar viel zu viel Daten von mir abgegriffen werden.



> Und du denkst, dass der Entwickler von einer der leistungsfähigsten und am stärksten nachgefragten 3D-Engines auf dem Markt plötzlich Konkurs geht oder was? Das ist doch absurd


Nun, da die gerade erst frisch als Konkurrenz zu Valve in den Ring gestiegen sind, stellt sich schon die Frage, ob sie mit dem Knowhow von Valve bezüglich eines Spiele Download Anbieters mithalten können oder ihren Shop(!) vielleicht in naher Zukunft doch wieder schließen werden.



> Davon ab wäre ich mir mit Valve nicht so sicher, was die Lebensdauer des Clients betrifft. Wenn Gabe keinen Bock auf die ständigen Nachfragen nach einem Half Life 3 hat, wird er die ganze Bude mit allem drum und dran einfach an den Höchstbietenden verkaufen.


Und dieser Höchstbietende wäre doch bescheuert, wenn er es sich mit dem vorhandenen Kundenstamm verscherzen würde, indem er nicht die bisherigen Steam Spiele den Spielern weiterhin im Account lässt.



> Darum reduziert man die sensiblen Daten bei solchen Accounts auch auf ein Minimum und macht ordentliche Passwörter rein, die man nirgends sonst wiederverwendet. Das reduziert das Risiko für Datenklau schon erheblich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heutzutage wird man doch nicht über die Paßwörter gehackt, sonder über Datenbank und Server Hacks.
Und außerdem geht es nicht nur um Informationen, die man freiwillig im Netz hinterlässt, sondern um all das Zeug, was an allen Ecken und Enden mitgeloggt wird.



> Das ist kein Killerfeature, dass dich am Markt für Steam gefährlich macht, dafür gibt es heutzutage einfach viel zu wenige aktuelle indizierte Titel. Weitere Vorschläge?


Wie kommst du darauf, daß ich 
a) ein wasserdichtes Konkurrenzkonzept zu Steam in der Tasche hätte 
und selbst wenn das so wäre,
b) daß ich das hier in einem Forum öffentlich ausposaunen würde, anstatt eine entsprechende Firma zu gründen und das durchzuziehen?


----------



## 1xok (6. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> welche?
> Dummes Zeug zu schwafeln, was behaupten das nicht stimmt und dann doch wieder anders zu machen?
> Ich meine, klar findest Epic gut, deswegen machst es denen nach ...?
> 
> Ansonsten erklär doch mal das Hirnrissige Argument, warum das Spieler es gut finden wenn man einen weiteren Launcher mit weniger Feature als GfWL nutzen muss, weil einer der Tänze an Kinder verkauft mit Geld um sich wirft?



Dir  ist schon klar, dass mein Beitrag nicht erst gemeint war?


----------



## rldml (6. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß etwas einfach _praktisch _sein könnte, kommt dir gar nicht in den Sinn?



Praktisch vielleicht. Aber so essentiell, als das es ein ernsthaftes Argument gegen einen weiteren Launcher herhalten kann? Eher nicht.



> Ich kann meine _The Walking Dead _Bücher ja auch kreuz und quer in der Wohnung verteilen - natürlich würde ich die dann trotzdem in angemessener Zeit wiederfinden. Aber es wäre eben einfach _praktischer_, wenn die im selben Regal direkt nebeneinander stehen würden.



Unpassender Vergleich.



> Genau, es überfordert mich. Sicher, wenn dir sonst kein Gegenargument einfällt.
> 
> und ja, genau das ist meine Konsequenz aus der aktuellen Situation. Genauso wie mir auch kein Origin oder Kalypso auf die Platte kommt.
> Aber deswegen darf ich doch trotzdem meine Meinung hier in den Thread schreiben, ja? Bitte, bitte ...



Du bist doch einer von denen, der bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit sich die Augen wegen dem Epic Store ausweint 

Natürlich darfst du deine Meinung schreiben. Aber du darfst nicht erwarten, dass sie unwiedersprochen bleibt...



> ... müsste dafür aber eben *noch einen *Account erstellen und damit *noch einer *Firma meine Daten zur Verfügung stellen und *noch eine *EULA abnicken, aufgrund der scheinbar viel zu viel Daten von mir abgegriffen werden.



Sorry, aber das Argument ist so unsinnig. Jeder halbwegs moderne Mensch hat zig Konten bei unzähligen Anbietern. Sich hinzustellen und zu tun, als ob ein Anbieter mehr *irgendetwas* an dem Umstand ändern könnte, dass du für die Industrie da draußen auch jetzt schon ein offenes Buch bist, ist einfach absurd und heuchlerisch.



> Nun, da die gerade erst frisch als Konkurrenz zu Valve in den Ring gestiegen sind, stellt sich schon die Frage, ob sie mit dem Knowhow von Valve bezüglich eines Spiele Download Anbieters mithalten können oder ihren Shop(!) vielleicht in naher Zukunft doch wieder schließen werden.


Technisch betrachtet ist so ein Spieleportal kein Hexenwerk - mit ein paar fähigen Leuten stellt man sowas durchaus zügig auf die Beine. Und ab da brauchst du im wesentlichen nur noch Infrastruktur, die zwar Geld kostet, aber eben kein großes Know-How mehr. Und was soll ich sagen? Wenn Sweeney sagt, der Spaß lohnt sich für ihn schon bei einer Verkaufsprovision von gerade mal 12%, dann ist das durchaus ernst zu nehmen.



> Und dieser Höchstbietende wäre doch bescheuert, wenn er es sich mit dem vorhandenen Kundenstamm verscherzen würde, indem er nicht die bisherigen Steam Spiele den Spielern weiterhin im Account lässt.



Ooooder überführt den ganzen Steam-Krempel schrittweise in seinen eigenen Store. Microsoft mag in euren Augen wie ein Haufen von unfähigen Programmierern aussehen, tatsächlich steckt in der Firma sehr viel mehr Kompetenz, als man allgemein annimmt. Und wer von uns benutzt nicht besonders gern den Windows 10 Store zum zocken? 



> Heutzutage wird man doch nicht über die Paßwörter gehackt, sonder über Datenbank und Server Hacks.
> Und außerdem geht es nicht nur um Informationen, die man freiwillig im Netz hinterlässt, sondern um all das Zeug, was an allen Ecken und Enden mitgeloggt wird.



Aber solange die Daten nur von Valve gesammelt und verkauft/von denen geklaut werden, bist du dann Happy, oder was? 

Mehrwert = 0.



> Wie kommst du darauf, daß ich
> a) ein wasserdichtes Konkurrenzkonzept zu Steam in der Tasche hätte
> und selbst wenn das so wäre,
> b) daß ich das hier in einem Forum öffentlich ausposaunen würde, anstatt eine entsprechende Firma zu gründen und das durchzuziehen?



Ich will deutlich machen, dass Epic durchaus eine valide Strategie anwendet, um sich einen notwendigen Marktanteil zu sichern. Das würde denen nicht mit irgendwelchen Store- oder Community-Features gelingen. Für sowas wechselt niemand. Das gleiche gilt auch anders herum: Wäre Epic etabliert und Steam der Neuling, würde sich keine Sau für die zusätzlichen Features interessieren, weil man ja sowieso schon alles im Epic hätte.


----------



## 1xok (6. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Ich will deutlich machen, dass Epic durchaus eine valide Strategie anwendet, um sich einen notwendigen Marktanteil zu sichern. Das würde denen nicht mit irgendwelchen Store- oder Community-Features gelingen. Für sowas wechselt niemand. Das gleiche gilt auch anders herum: Wäre Epic etabliert und Steam der Neuling, würde sich keine Sau für die zusätzlichen Features interessieren, weil man ja sowieso schon alles im Epic hätte.



Epic gibt viel Geld aus ohne einen Mehrwert zu schaffen. Das ist schlecht und die Strategie von Konzernen wie Amazon, Google oder Microsoft. Die bekommen dafür auch schon mal gerne einen von den Wettbewerbshütern auf den Deckel. Und für die geht so eine Stratgie auch auf. Epic überschätzt einfach die Bedeutung von Steam. Valve selbst tut das übrigens nicht und versucht längst neue Geschäftsfelder zu erschließen, sich zusätzliche Standbeine zu schaffen. Wenn nämlich irgendwann Google Stadia oder ein anderer Dienst durchstartet, kräht kein Hahn mehr nach den alten Shops. Dort versammeln sich dann vielleicht wirklich noch die Hardcore-Gamer wie wir. Und wir wollen vom Epic-Store überwiegen nichts wissen.

Ich freue mich jetzt auf Valves Index. Und wenn das was wird, dann spiele ich damit irgendwann Elite: Dangerous in VR. Unter Linux. Ich mag ein Sonderfall sein, aber letztlich ist jeder klassische Gamer ein Sonderfall. Wir haben alle über die Jahre unsere Vorlieben entwickelt und der Epic-Store adressiert davon nichts. 

Epic sollte sich lieber auf seine Fortnite-Kids konzentrieren. Die sind in 5 Jahren alle bei Google und Epic wahrscheinlich auch.  Genau wie Ubi und all die anderen. Ob Steam eigenständig überleben wird weiß ich nicht, aber der Epic-Store auf keinen Fall, denn der bietet absolut keinen Mehrwert.


----------



## FerdinandBauerfritz (6. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und dein Leben wird *jetzt* deutlich komplizierter weil in dieser Aufzählung plötzlich Epic drin steht?


----------



## FerdinandBauerfritz (6. April 2019)

Nein. Nicht durch Epic allein. Das Leben wird komplizierter, wenn man jedes mal meint "einer geht noch". "Es ist doch nur ein Client mehr..."
Klar ist es nur ein Client mehr?????? aber in der Summe ist es dann vielleicht doch mehr als es dem einen oder anderen lieb ist. Irgendwann reicht es einfach.


----------



## FerdinandBauerfritz (6. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn es Dich nicht stört wie Epic agiert Deine Meinung. Aber den Boykott der anderen als lächerlich zu bezeichnen ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg. Denn durch die Egal-Mentalität haben sich bisher schon zu viel negative Dinge in unserem Hobby durchgesetzt. Micros, always on, P2W-Mechaniken uva.



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Batze (6. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Microsoft mag in euren Augen wie ein Haufen von unfähigen Programmierern aussehen, tatsächlich steckt in der Firma sehr viel mehr Kompetenz, als man allgemein annimmt.



Nur mal so nebenbei. Der ach so liebe Gabe Newell, Chef und Inhaber von Valve/Steam stammt übrigens auch aus der Schmiede von Microsoft. Er war dort Einer der Chef Programmierer bevor er sich mit Valve/Steam selbstständig gemacht hat.


----------



## Batze (6. April 2019)

FerdinandBauerfritz schrieb:


> Nein. Nicht durch Epic allein. Das Leben wird komplizierter, wenn man jedes mal meint "einer geht noch". "Es ist doch nur ein Client mehr..."
> Klar ist es nur ein Client mehr������ aber in der Summe ist es dann vielleicht doch mehr als es dem einen oder anderen lieb ist. Irgendwann reicht es einfach.



Dann lösch doch einfach deinen Steam Client. Und schon hast du einen weniger. Ach du hast da so viele Spiele drauf. Warum das denn blos? Wer hatte da denn die Exclusivitäten? Wenn meine Spiele nicht Zwangs gebunden wären würde ich auf Steam sofort Pfeifen. Es ist in der Summe der schlechteste Client, und das seit Jahren.  Langsam, Unübersichtlich und Vollgemüllt, das ist Steam. Aber Hauptsache jeden Müll mitnehmen um den letzten Cent mitzunehmen, das ist Steam, oder eher gesagt Gabe Newell.


----------



## Worrel (6. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann lösch doch einfach deinen Steam Client. Und schon hast du einen weniger.


Das macht natürlich Sinn. Wenn der Platz im Regal plötzlich nicht mehr reicht, schmeißt man natürlich auch zu allererst die Lieblingsbücher und die Serien raus, von denen man am meisten hat ... 

... und surprise: es soll sogar Leute geben, die den Steam Client und dessen Community Features mögen. 



> Ach du hast da so viele Spiele drauf. Warum das denn blos? Wer hatte da denn die Exclusivitäten?


Wie zum Beispiel _Sam & Max _... oder _Prototype _... oder die _Assassin's Creed _Reihe ... oder _Defense Grid_ ... oder _Dishonoured_ - ah, endlich mal ein Treffer bei meinen zufällig ausgewählten Spielen.

Stimmt allerdings, es gibt tatsächlich Spiele, die man auf dem PC nur exklusiv bei Steam spielen konnte, aber das sind längst nicht alle und irgendwie hat es Valve geschafft, einem dabei nicht virtuell auf den Tisch zu kacken.


----------



## rldml (6. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das macht natürlich Sinn. Wenn der Platz im Regal plötzlich nicht mehr reicht, schmeißt man natürlich auch zu allererst die Lieblingsbücher und die Serien raus, von denen man am meisten hat ...



Öfter mal was neues


----------



## FerdinandBauerfritz (7. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann lösch doch einfach deinen Steam Client. Und schon hast du einen weniger.


Neben Steam habe ich noch Uplay und Origin, wobei ich auf Origin auch gut verzichten könnte, hab den Clienten schon seid mehr als einem halben Jahr nicht mehr gestartet.  Also die Clientenanzahl hält sich bei mir noch in Grenzen 




Batze schrieb:


> Ach du hast da so viele Spiele drauf.


Hast mich ja schon erwischt, du Schlingel  habe natürlich auf Steam die meisten meiner Spiele (wie so viele andere Gamer).




Batze schrieb:


> Warum das denn blos?


Warscheinlich Bequemlichkeit; auf Steam gibts halt den ganzen Krempel unter einem Dach




Batze schrieb:


> Wer hatte da denn die Exclusivitäten?


Spielst du da auf die Anfangszeit von Steam an? Da kann ich jetzt nicht mitreden, das war wohl noch vor meiner Zeit als Zocker. Steam hab ich erst seit 2015.



Batze schrieb:


> Wenn meine Spiele nicht Zwangs gebunden wären würde ich auf Steam sofort Pfeifen.


Das glaub ich dir gern Mach dich frei von alten Lasten (wenn möglich)



Batze schrieb:


> Es ist in der Summe der schlechteste Client, und das seit Jahren. Langsam, Unübersichtlich und Vollgemüllt, das ist Steam.


Ob er wirklich langsamer ist als andere Clienten kann ich nicht bestätigen; durch meine lahme Internetleitung sind alle Clienten bei mir langsam
Unübersichtlich und Vollgemüllt ist jetzt Ansichtssachte bzw. Gewöhnungssache würde ich mal sagen. Bin selber sehr neu in diesem Forum und DAS finde ich echt unübersichtlich und verworren aber wenn man erstmal drin ist auch halb so wild, denke ich. 



Batze schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache jeden Müll mitnehmen um den letzten Cent mitzunehmen, das ist Steam, oder eher gesagt Gabe Newell.


Meinst du damit dass man sich Spiele im BundlePack kauft die man aber nie installieren wird aber man hat sie, weil "im Dutzend billiger"? Oder Steam zockt einen ab, da sehr hohe Preise? Da würde ich dir zustimmen wobei Steam oft gute Schnäppchen rausbringt.

Vielen Dank für deinen schnellen und ausführlichen Kommentar, Batze


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich all meine Spiele auf Steam haben und nur einem Typen meine Kohle in den Rachen schieben?


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuhe draus: Wieso muss ich all meine Spiele auf verschiedene Plattformen verteilen und noch mehr Leuten meine Kohle (und meine Daten) in den Rachen schieben?  



rldml schrieb:


> Praktisch vielleicht. Aber so essentiell, als das es ein ernsthaftes Argument gegen einen weiteren Launcher herhalten kann? Eher nicht.


Warum nicht? Es hat doch letztlich jeder eigene Beweggründe. Selbstverständlich spielt der Faktor _"praktisch"_ für den ein oder anderen eine Rolle. Natürlich ist das ein ernsthaftes Argument. Bequemlichkeit ist nicht das einzige Argument, aber eines von vielen, das durchaus legitim ist. 



rldml schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Argument ist so unsinnig. Jeder halbwegs moderne Mensch hat zig Konten bei unzähligen Anbietern. Sich hinzustellen und zu tun, als ob ein Anbieter mehr *irgendetwas* an dem Umstand ändern könnte, dass du für die Industrie da draußen auch jetzt schon ein offenes Buch bist, ist einfach absurd und heuchlerisch.


Mag ja sein, dass ein Boykott "zu spät" kommt, aber sollen jetzt die Kritiker deswegen alle, deiner Meinung nach, die Klappe halten, oder wie?  



rldml schrieb:


> Ich will deutlich machen, dass Epic durchaus eine valide Strategie anwendet, um sich einen notwendigen Marktanteil zu sichern. Das würde denen nicht mit irgendwelchen Store- oder Community-Features gelingen. Für sowas wechselt niemand. Das gleiche gilt auch anders herum: Wäre Epic etabliert und Steam der Neuling, würde sich keine Sau für die zusätzlichen Features interessieren, weil man ja sowieso schon alles im Epic hätte.


Also einfach so hinnehmen und laufen lassen? Ist das deine Strategie?



FerdinandBauerfritz schrieb:


> Oder Steam zockt einen ab, da sehr hohe Preise? Da würde ich dir zustimmen wobei Steam oft gute Schnäppchen rausbringt.


Die Preise auf Steam sind nun aber auch nicht viel höher als woanders. Bevor ich mir z.B. Sekiro gekauft habe, habe ich in dem ein oder anderen Key Store rum geschaut und festgestellt, dass die Differenz bei höchstens 5 Euro lag. Und ob mir das den Verlust der Rückgabemöglichkeit wert ist, wenn mir ein Spiel am Ende doch nicht gefällt (kann ja vorkommen), will ich jetzt mal bezweifeln. Die 5 Euro mehr hab ich dann doch noch. Oder ich warte eben auf Sales, die einem bei Steam sowieso gefühlt jede Woche um die Ohren geschlagen werden.


----------



## rldml (7. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass ein Boykott "zu spät" kommt, aber sollen jetzt die Kritiker deswegen alle, deiner Meinung nach, die Klappe halten, oder wie?



Es macht halt einfach keinen Unterschied mehr. Man muss sich die letzten 25 Jahre geradezu asketisch im Internet bewegt haben, damit es da draußen bei den Internetgiganten keine Profile von dir gibt. Welchen Unterschied macht es da, ob da noch ein weiterer Anbieter dazu kommt, der ebenfalls Daten sammelt?

Versteh' mich nicht verkehrt, du kannst dich generell gern über die Datensammelwut der Konzerne beschweren, aber das als Grund gegen einen Epic-Account anzuführen ist und bleibt einfach unsinnig, denn dann müsste ich Konsequenz von dir einfordern um dich ernst zu nehmen. Ich glaube kaum, dass irgendjemand hier im Forum freiwillig seinen Facebook-, Apple-, Microsoft- *und* Google-Account zumachen wirst, nur damit das Epic-Argument valide wird. 



> Also einfach so hinnehmen und laufen lassen? Ist das deine Strategie?



Joa. Siehst du dich durch den Epic-Store in deiner Existenz bedroht, dass du da eine Strategie brauchst?


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Es macht halt einfach keinen Unterschied mehr. Man muss sich die letzten 25 Jahre geradezu asketisch im Internet bewegt haben, damit es da draußen bei den Internetgiganten keine Profile von dir gibt. Welchen Unterschied macht es da, ob da noch ein weiterer Anbieter dazu kommt, der ebenfalls Daten sammelt?
> 
> Versteh' mich nicht verkehrt, du kannst dich generell gern über die Datensammelwut der Konzerne beschweren, aber das als Grund gegen einen Epic-Account anzuführen ist und bleibt einfach unsinnig, denn dann müsste ich Konsequenz von dir einfordern um dich ernst zu nehmen. Ich glaube kaum, dass irgendjemand hier im Forum freiwillig seinen Facebook-, Apple-, Microsoft- *und* Google-Account zumachen wirst, nur damit das Epic-Argument valide wird.


Es muss ja nicht noch einer dazu kommen. Und ich boykottiere den Epic Store ja nun nicht nur aufgrund der Datensammlerei. Und dies bezüglich bin ich doch sehr konsequent. 

Aber nur mal zum Verständnis: Du findest es also in Ordnung, was Epic abzieht, weil's andere auch machen? "Weil's ja keinen Unterschied mehr macht"? Das ist eine ähnlich ignorante Einstellung, wie der Spruch "Ich hab doch eh nichts zu verbergen". 

Manches lässt sich (leider) nicht vermeiden. Aber ich persönlich achte schon recht genau darauf, welche Daten ich preis gebe und was nicht. Auf FB bin ich eh nicht mehr, Apple nutze ich nicht, habe ich auch nie benutzt, und viele andere Plattformen haben von mir nur Fake-Daten. 

Wenn es für dich keinen Unterschied macht, bitte. Geschenkt. Für andere macht es schon einen Unterschied, noch einer Firma Daten und Geld in den Rachen zu stopfen, nur um zocken zu können. Aber das als nicht ernstzunehmend zu betrachten, ist schon recht dreist. 



rldml schrieb:


> Joa. Siehst du dich durch den Epic-Store in deiner Existenz bedroht, dass du da eine Strategie brauchst?


Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht. Und nein, ich sehe mich nicht in meiner Existenz bedroht. Was ist denn das bitte überhaupt für eine schwachsinnige Frage?


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Es macht halt einfach keinen Unterschied mehr.


Und deswegen einfach auch bei jedem neuen Scheiß mitmachen? Komische Begründung ...


----------



## McDrake (7. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und deswegen einfach auch bei jedem neuen Scheiß mitmachen? Komische Begründung ...



Wenns wirklich so ein Scheiss ist (wie der Rest), dann muss man sich fragen, warum man den ersten Scheiss mitmacht...
Ja, dann kann man den meiner Meinung nach auch mitmachen oder den anderen ebenfalls sein lassen.


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich so ein Scheiss ist (wie der Rest),


Nein ich poste jetzt nicht nochmal die Unterschiedsliste und stelle auch selber keine auf, das darf jeder als Hausaufgabe selber machen.


----------



## rldml (8. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht noch einer dazu kommen. Und ich boykottiere den Epic Store ja nun nicht nur aufgrund der Datensammlerei. Und dies bezüglich bin ich doch sehr konsequent.



Es gibt hier den einen oder anderen, der seine Abneigung gegenüber Epic mit Datensammelei begründet. Und das ist und bleibt nun mal ein unsinniges Argument, wenn derjenige zugleich ein iPhone oder ein Android in der Tasche hat, sich mit seinen Freunden auf Facebook, Instagram oder Whatsapp austauscht, oder im Microsoft Store Spiele für sein Windows 10 runterlädt.

Es bringt dir einfach nix, deinen Hosenstall zu zu machen, wenn gleich daneben ein riesen großes Loch in deiner Hose ist.



> Aber nur mal zum Verständnis: Du findest es also in Ordnung, was Epic abzieht, weil's andere auch machen? "Weil's ja keinen Unterschied mehr macht"? Das ist eine ähnlich ignorante Einstellung, wie der Spruch "Ich hab doch eh nichts zu verbergen".



Die Frage stellt sich einfach nicht. Wenn dir die Datensammelei auf den Keks geht, müsstest du konsequenterweise auch deinen Steam-Account dicht machen. Solange du Steam hast, aber Epic aus genau dem Grund ablehnst, bist du scheinheilig.



> Manches lässt sich (leider) nicht vermeiden. Aber ich persönlich achte schon recht genau darauf, welche Daten ich preis gebe und was nicht. Auf FB bin ich eh nicht mehr, Apple nutze ich nicht, habe ich auch nie benutzt, und viele andere Plattformen haben von mir nur Fake-Daten.



Dann füttere den Epic Store auch einfach mit Fake-Daten und gut ist. Wozu dann die ganze Aufregung? 



> Wenn es für dich keinen Unterschied macht, bitte. Geschenkt. Für andere macht es schon einen Unterschied, noch einer Firma Daten und Geld in den Rachen zu stopfen, *nur um zocken zu können*. Aber das als nicht ernstzunehmend zu betrachten, ist schon recht dreist.



Du bringst es auf den Punkt: Wir reden hier davon, dass jemand zocken will. Das ist nichts elementares, wovon dein Leben abhängt. 

Wenn du es jetzt in Ordnung findest, dass ein Laden (egal welcher) diese Daten von dir bekommt, dann sind dir diese Daten offensichtlich nicht wichtig genug. Denn noch mal: Wir reden hier immer noch nur vom zocken! Die Hemmschwelle, seine Daten preis zu geben, war offenkundig vorher schon relativ niedrig. Deshalb ist es scheinheilig zu sagen: "Steam ist ok, aber Epic lehne ich wegen Datensammelei ab"

Denn, nur um auch das hier noch mal in aller Klarheit festzuhalten: Du wirst nicht daran sterben, dir schlicht und ergreifend *kein* Epic-Konto zu machen und die Exklusivtitel einfach nicht zu spielen. Deine Welt wird sich weiter drehen, es wird trotzdem noch andere schöne Spiele geben, die du zocken kannst. Der angebliche Zwang, von dem hier teilweise geredet wird, ist komplett hypothetischer Natur und nichts mit realen Zwängen zu tun.

Die Leute heulen hier im Forum mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten, einfach weil die einen Hass auf Epic haben. Das ist eine rein emotionale Entscheidung, für die es keine sachliche Begründung gibt, die einer ernsthaften Prüfung stand hält.



> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht. Und nein, ich sehe mich nicht in meiner Existenz bedroht. Was ist denn das bitte überhaupt für eine schwachsinnige Frage?



Ich habe deine Frage beantwortet, nämlich dass ich keine Strategie bzgl. Epic brauche. In Bezug zu einem Gamestore von Strategie zu faseln, ist schwachsinnig.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und deswegen einfach auch bei jedem neuen Scheiß mitmachen? Komische Begründung ...



Ja dann mach dir doch einfach kein Epic-Konto. Aber hör doch bitte mal auf zu weinen, als ob Epic ein anderes Wort für Satan wäre


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Es gibt hier den einen oder anderen, der seine Abneigung gegenüber Epic mit Datensammelei begründet. Und das ist und bleibt nun mal ein unsinniges Argument, wenn derjenige zugleich ein iPhone oder ein Android in der Tasche hat, sich mit seinen Freunden auf Facebook, Instagram oder Whatsapp austauscht, oder im Microsoft Store Spiele für sein Windows 10 runterlädt.


Und von wem hier weißt du 100%ig genau, dass Facebook, Instagramm oder WhatsApp genutzt wird? Du pauschalisierst hier gerade ohne Ende. Ob das jetzt viel sachlicher ist als die Kritik am Epic Store, will ich mal bezweifeln.  

Btw. kann man auf den von dir genannten Plattformen wenigstens noch halbwegs kontrollieren, welche Daten man preis gibt und welche nicht. Stichwort: Eigenes Surfverhalten. Beim Epic Store kann man es nicht. Der Store griff gänzlich ohne Einverständnis und Wissen des Users auf diverse Daten des PCs zu. Ob das mittlerweile behoben ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber das macht durchaus einen Unterschied. Ähnliches hat MS mit Win10 abgezogen und EA mit Origin auch. Und die standen auch zurecht in der Kritik. Hat zwar leider nichts gebracht, da beides ja trotzdem genutzt wird, aber trotzdem muss und soll man sowas weiterhin kritisieren dürfen. 



rldml schrieb:


> Es bringt dir einfach nix, deinen Hosenstall zu zu machen, wenn gleich daneben ein riesen großes Loch in deiner Hose ist.
> 
> Die Frage stellt sich einfach nicht. Wenn dir die Datensammelei auf den Keks geht, müsstest du konsequenterweise auch deinen Steam-Account dicht machen. Solange du Steam hast, aber Epic aus genau dem Grund ablehnst, bist du scheinheilig.
> 
> Dann füttere den Epic Store auch einfach mit Fake-Daten und gut ist. Wozu dann die ganze Aufregung?


Wie gesagt, ich boykottiere den Epic Store nicht bloß aufgrund der Datensammlerei. Diese ist nur ein weiterer dazu gekommener Faktor, der in der Kritik steht. Aber scharf kritisiert wurde der Epic Store schon, bevor die Datensammlerei überhaupt bekannt wurde. Das vergisst du scheinbar irgendwie. Oder ignorierst es. Wer weiß. 

Ja, ich muss nicht noch ein Produkt einer Firma auf der Platte haben, die meine Daten sammelt, ob nun gefaked oder nicht.  Davon gibt es leider schon genug. Ich denke, es macht schon einen Unterschied, wenn noch eine Firma Millionen Umsatz mit den Daten seiner Kunden macht (was aber nun mal nicht das einzige Argument gegen Epic ist) und *allen voran* auch noch ein Geschäftsverhalten an den Tag legt, das die Konkurrenz total ausschließt und für den Kunden keinen Vorteil bringt. 



rldml schrieb:


> Du bringst es auf den Punkt: Wir reden hier davon, dass jemand zocken will. Das ist nichts elementares, wovon dein Leben abhängt.


Weder hat jemand das Gegenteil behauptet, noch spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle...



rldml schrieb:


> Denn, nur um auch das hier noch mal in aller Klarheit festzuhalten: Du wirst nicht daran sterben, dir schlicht und ergreifend *kein* Epic-Konto zu machen und die Exklusivtitel einfach nicht zu spielen. Deine Welt wird sich weiter drehen, es wird trotzdem noch andere schöne Spiele geben, die du zocken kannst. Der angebliche Zwang, von dem hier teilweise geredet wird, ist komplett hypothetischer Natur und nichts mit realen Zwängen zu tun.


Auch von "Zwang" hat keiner geredet. Es wurde lediglich allen voran die Exklusivdeals und Epics aggressives Geschäftsverhalten kritisiert (vom schlechten Store und der Datensammlerei mal abgesehen). 



rldml schrieb:


> Die Leute heulen hier im Forum mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten, einfach weil die einen Hass auf Epic haben. Das ist eine rein emotionale Entscheidung, für die es keine sachliche Begründung gibt, die einer ernsthaften Prüfung stand hält



Kritik ist nicht gleich Hass. Nur weil man etwas kritisiert und in der Konsequenz daraus boykottiert, hasst man etwas nicht gleich. Das zeigt letztlich nur, dass man etwas nicht will. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf, dass die Argumente der Kritiker einer "ernsthaften Prüfung" standhalten sollen? Ob die Begründung nun sachlich ist oder nicht, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Jeder, der den Epic Store auf seiner Platte nicht haben will, hat durchaus seine Gründe dafür und die kannst du in diversen Artikeln über den Epic Store nachlesen.  Epic geht ja doch schon recht offen damit um, wie aggressiv sie gegen die Konkurrenz vorgehen. Und es ist ja nun kein Geheimnis, dass der Epic Store selbst bedeutend weniger bietet, als andere. 

Und wenn jemand für sich entscheidet, dass Exklusivität und Datensammlerei nichts von Relevanz ist und deswegen den Epic Store nutzt, ist das  seine Entscheidung und akzeptabel. Aber ich wäre nicht so anmaßend, jeden Epic User irgendwas negatives zu unterstellen, nur weil ich anderer Meinung bin.  So entsteht kein vernünftiger Diskurs und gerade du solltest deswegen nicht kritisieren, dass irgendwer hier nicht sachlich ist, wenn er den Epic Store kritisiert und boykottiert. Das mal so als kleine Info am Rande für dich. Einige hier diskutieren bedeutend sachlicher, als du es gerade tust. 



rldml schrieb:


> Ich habe deine Frage beantwortet, nämlich dass ich keine Strategie bzgl. Epic brauche. In Bezug zu einem Gamestore von Strategie zu faseln, ist schwachsinnig.


Ich hab mich halt einfach im Wort vergriffen. Kann ja mal vorkommen. 

Ich bin raus. Mehr als "Kritiker sind doof und scheinheilig" hast du leider sowieso nicht dazu zu sagen.  Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. Deswegen beende ich die Diskussion an der Stelle.


----------



## rldml (8. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und von wem hier weißt du 100%ig genau, dass Facebook, Instagramm oder WhatsApp genutzt wird? Du pauschalisierst hier gerade ohne Ende. Ob das jetzt viel sachlicher ist als die Kritik am Epic Store, will ich mal bezweifeln.



Oh sorry, ich dachte wir wären hier in einem Forum für moderne Computerspiele unterwegs und nicht in einem Asketenforum, wo es wirklich abwegig wäre zu glauben, dass die meisten Besucher dieser Seite ein Smartphone verwenden oder... möglicherweise... moderne Computerspiele zocken 



> Btw. kann man auf den von dir genannten Plattformen wenigstens noch halbwegs kontrollieren, welche Daten man preis gibt und welche nicht. Stichwort: Eigenes Surfverhalten. Beim Epic Store kann man es nicht. Der Store griff gänzlich ohne Einverständnis und Wissen des Users auf diverse Daten des PCs zu.



Das machen übrigens alle diese Clients, die anderen verstecken das nur in ihren AGBs besser. 



> Ähnliches hat MS mit Win10 abgezogen und EA mit Origin auch. Und die standen auch zurecht in der Kritik. Hat zwar leider nichts gebracht, da beides ja trotzdem genutzt wird, aber trotzdem muss und soll man sowas weiterhin kritisieren dürfen.



Klar kann und sollte man das kritisieren. Allerdings ändert das nichts an meinem Argument.



> Wie gesagt, ich boykottiere den Epic Store nicht bloß aufgrund der Datensammlerei. Diese ist nur ein weiterer dazu gekommener Faktor, der in der Kritik steht. Aber scharf kritisiert wurde der Epic Store schon, bevor die Datensammlerei überhaupt bekannt wurde. Das vergisst du scheinbar irgendwie. Oder ignorierst es. Wer weiß.
> 
> Ja, ich muss nicht noch ein Produkt einer Firma auf der Platte haben, die meine Daten sammelt, ob nun gefaked oder nicht.  Davon gibt es leider schon genug. Ich denke, es macht schon einen Unterschied, wenn noch eine Firma Millionen Umsatz mit den Daten seiner Kunden macht (was aber nun mal nicht das einzige Argument gegen Epic ist) und *allen voran* auch noch ein Geschäftsverhalten an den Tag legt, das die Konkurrenz total ausschließt und für den Kunden keinen Vorteil bringt.



Das restliche Verhalten von Epic ist schlicht nicht kritikwürdig, solange du ein Verfechter einer freien Marktwirtschaft bist. Exklusivität ist nunmal ein legal und im Spielebereich auch nicht wirklich was neues. Und das Argument, der Store böte nicht so viele Community-Features... Meine Güte... Ich kauf mir ein Spiel, um es zu zocken, die Community-Features sind in diesem Zusammenhang erst mal "nur" ein Gimmick. 

Ich würde genausowenig ein Kino meiden, nur weil ein anderes mehr Beinfreiheit bietet, oder Sitzheizung, oder was weiß ich. Ich will den verdammten Film sehen, und wenn der nurmal nur in dem Gammelkino da drüben läuft, dann ist das halt so.



> Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf, dass die Argumente der Kritiker einer "ernsthaften Prüfung" standhalten sollen? Ob die Begründung nun sachlich ist oder nicht, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle.



Doch sicher spielt das eine Rolle: Wenn ein Argument nicht valide ist, verliert die Kritik ihren Wert. Genau das ist das Problem hier. Deswegen nehme ich die ganze Kritik hier als ein einziges großes Mimimi wahr. Und dadurch, dass einige Individuen diese "Kritik" bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit aushusten und zugleich betonen, wie sehr sie Epic boykottieren werden, bekommt das Thema zunehmend mehr Unterhaltungscharakter 



> Jeder, der den Epic Store auf seiner Platte nicht haben will, hat durchaus seine Gründe dafür und die kannst du in diversen Artikeln über den Epic Store nachlesen.  Epic geht ja doch schon recht offen damit um, wie aggressiv sie gegen die Konkurrenz vorgehen. Und es ist ja nun kein Geheimnis, dass der Epic Store selbst bedeutend weniger bietet, als andere.
> 
> Und wenn jemand für sich entscheidet, dass Exklusivität und Datensammlerei nichts von Relevanz ist und deswegen den Epic Store nutzt, ist das  seine Entscheidung und akzeptabel. Aber ich wäre nicht so anmaßend, jeden Epic User irgendwas negatives zu unterstellen, nur weil ich anderer Meinung bin.  So entsteht kein vernünftiger Diskurs und gerade du solltest deswegen nicht kritisieren, dass irgendwer hier nicht sachlich ist, wenn er den Epic Store kritisiert und boykottiert. Das mal so als kleine Info am Rande für dich. Einige hier diskutieren bedeutend sachlicher, als du es gerade tust.



Dass die Leute Epic boykottieren ist nicht das Problem. Dass sie bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit dem pawlowschen Reflex nicht widerstehen können, auf den Clickbait reinfallen und die PCGames-Redaktion dazu provozieren, noch mehr dieser unsinnigen Epic-News zu veröffentlichen, das ist das Problem. Wir hätten (hier bei pcgames.de) ganz schnell Ruhe im Karton, wenn da jedes Mal 0 Kommentare drin wären.



> Ich bin raus. Mehr als "Kritiker sind doof und scheinheilig" hast du leider sowieso nicht dazu zu sagen.  Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. Deswegen beende ich die Diskussion an der Stelle.



Vielen Dank! Einer mehr!

LG, Ronny


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. April 2019)

Von welcher Datensammelei sprichst du? 
Die, die wiederlegt wurde? 



Blasterishere schrieb:


> Der ganze Spyware kram wurde mehrfach wiederlegt, bitte Informieren anstatt nachzuplappern.
> 
> https://forum.facepunch.com/general/bvnqr/Epic-Games-Store-Is-Shit-But-It-s-Not-Spyware



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Ich würde genausowenig ein Kino meiden, nur weil ein anderes mehr Beinfreiheit bietet, oder Sitzheizung, oder was weiß ich. Ich will den verdammten Film sehen, und wenn der nurmal nur in dem Gammelkino da drüben läuft, dann ist das halt so.


Also, ich schon. Ich will ja auch Freude daran haben, den Film zu gucken. Und wenn ich mir einen Film, der beispielsweise 3 Stunden lang ist, in so einem Gammelkino angucken müsste, in dem man fast null Beinfreiheit hat, verzichte ich lieber auf den Film und warte, bis er auf BluRay erscheint.  In dem Fall hätte das nur Vorteile für mich. Ich kann auch verzichten, gerade wenn mir was nicht passt. 

Wenn du das für dich anders entscheidest, ist doch okay. Ich will dir deine Meinung gar nicht absprechen. Auch nicht, wenn du den Epic Store nutzen solltest. Aber stell sie nicht hin, als wäre sie allgemeingültig und bezeichne die Meinung und Argumente anderer nicht sinngemäß als doof.  

Btw...nur weil etwas legal ist, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht zu kritisieren ist. Die Legalität spielt hierbei nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich bin durchaus für freie Marktwirtschaft. Aber auch freie Marktwirtschaft hat ihre Nachteile und die Resultate daraus kann man durchaus kritisieren.


----------



## Rabowke (8. April 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Von welcher Datensammelei sprichst du?
> Die, die wiederlegt wurde?


Nun ja ... was heißt widerlegt?!

Erstens hat der Client Nutzerdaten wie Hardware, Software etc. gesammelt und an Epic übermittelt, keine Ahnung ob das im Vorfeld so kommuniziert wurde. Zweitens wurden *einige* Datenpakete analysiert, nämlich die, die nicht verschlüsselt sind bzw. waren. 

Spyware bedeutet nichts anderes das eine Software auf deinem Rechner bestimmte Informationen *ungefragt* und vor allem *ohne Information des Users* verschickt, wie gesagt, ich nutz den Epic Launcher nicht und weiß nicht, ob man als User darauf hingewiesen wird oder nicht ... falls nicht, greift hier schon die Definition von Spyware.


----------



## rldml (8. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn du das für dich anders entscheidest, ist doch okay. Ich will dir deine Meinung gar nicht absprechen. Aber stell sie nicht hin, als wäre sie allgemeingültig und bezeichne die Meinung und Argumente anderer nicht sinngemäß als doof.



Eure Argumente sind nicht "doof". Sie sind nur nicht valide.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Eure Argumente sind nicht "doof". Sie sind nur nicht valide.



Für dich nicht. Okay, geschenkt. Nehme ich auch gern hin. Für mich und viele andere hier sind es gute Gründe, die hier und in anderen Threads mehrfach angebracht wurden. Wäre schön, wenn du es wenigstens akzeptierst.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja ... was heißt widerlegt?!
> 
> Erstens hat der Client Nutzerdaten wie Hardware, Software etc. gesammelt und an Epic übermittelt, keine Ahnung ob das im Vorfeld so kommuniziert wurde. Zweitens wurden *einige* Datenpakete analysiert, nämlich die, die nicht verschlüsselt sind bzw. waren.
> 
> Spyware bedeutet nichts anderes das eine Software auf deinem Rechner bestimmte Informationen *ungefragt* und vor allem *ohne Information des Users* verschickt, wie gesagt, ich nutz den Epic Launcher nicht und weiß nicht, ob man als User darauf hingewiesen wird oder nicht ... falls nicht, greift hier schon die Definition von Spyware.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das praktisch jede Software macht, die irgendwie ins Internet gelassen wird? 
Bei World of Warcraft wurde recht schnell bekannt, dass der komplette Rechner gescannt und sämtliche Daten an Blizzard gesendet werden. Hat sich nie jemand großartig drüber aufgeregt, wohl weil Blizzard zu den "Guten" gehört. 
Wenn du dir die AGBs diverser Games und Plattformen durchliest wirst du oft feststellen, dass dort steht, dass Daten von dir an die Firma übertragen werden. 
Letztlich kann jede verdammte Webseite mit einem einfachen Javascript Programm deinen Rechner durchforsten und die Daten an den Betreiber schicken. Und verdammt viele Seiten machen das. 

Sorry, diese Aufregung über die Datenspionage jetzt bei Epic ist Heuchelei allererster Güte, da eben wirklich so ziemlicher jeder verdammte Dienst im Internet das exakt genauso macht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das praktisch jede Software macht, die irgendwie ins Internet gelassen wird?
> Bei World of Warcraft wurde recht schnell bekannt, dass der komplette Rechner gescannt und sämtliche Daten an Blizzard gesendet werden. Hat sich nie jemand großartig drüber aufgeregt, wohl weil Blizzard zu den "Guten" gehört.
> Wenn du dir die AGBs diverser Games und Plattformen durchliest wirst du oft feststellen, dass dort steht, dass Daten von dir an die Firma übertragen werden.
> Letztlich kann jede verdammte Webseite mit einem einfachen Javascript Programm deinen Rechner durchforsten und die Daten an den Betreiber schicken. Und verdammt viele Seiten machen das.
> ...



Der Unterschied ist aber, dass man in der Regel weiß, dass dem so ist. In den meisten Fällen wird eben nicht ungefragt auf Daten zugegriffen. Der Nutzer weiß, dass auf Daten zugegriffen wird. Zumindest sollte er das wissen, aufgrund der AGB. Er stimmt ja zu. Beim Epic Store war dies nicht bekannt. Jedenfalls nicht in der Größenordnung, wie hier im Artikel beschrieben: 
Besagter Artikel

Und dass dann auch noch der Button für "Ich stimme zu" fehlte, wie Epic ja selbst zugegeben hat, setzt dem ganzen die Krone der Lächerlichkeit auf. 

Laufende Prozesse, Steamdaten, Freundesliste, Rootzertifikate...das ist schon ne Hausnummer. Und eben *ohne* das Wissen des Users. Das ist ja das eigentliche Problem und nicht die Datensammlerei an sich.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist aber, dass man in der Regel weiß, dass dem so ist. In den meisten Fällen wird eben nicht ungefragt auf Daten zugegriffen. Der Nutzer weiß, dass auf Daten zugegriffen wird. Zumindest sollte er das wissen, aufgrund der AGB. Er stimmt ja zu. Beim Epic Store war dies nicht bekannt. Jedenfalls nicht in der Größenordnung, wie hier im Artikel beschrieben:
> Besagter Artikel
> 
> Und dass dann auch noch der Button für "Ich stimme zu" fehlte, wie Epic ja selbst zugegeben hat, setzt dem ganzen die Krone der Lächerlichkeit auf.
> ...


Lies doch einfach mal den verlinkten Beitrag von mir. Da wird erklärt, was da abläuft.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (8. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...] Sorry, diese Aufregung über die Datenspionage jetzt bei Epic ist Heuchelei allererster Güte, da eben wirklich so ziemlicher jeder verdammte Dienst im Internet das exakt genauso macht.




... und weil es "jeder" macht darf man hier nicht objektiv und nüchtern darauf hinweisen, dass das eben dann doch das Verhalten und die Definition von Spyware ist? 

Übrigens macht es eben nicht jeder verdammte Dienst im Internet.


----------



## McDrake (8. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist aber, dass man in der Regel weiß, dass dem so ist. In den meisten Fällen wird eben nicht ungefragt auf Daten zugegriffen. Der Nutzer weiß, dass auf Daten zugegriffen wird. Zumindest sollte er das wissen, aufgrund der AGB. Er stimmt ja zu. Beim Epic Store war dies nicht bekannt. Jedenfalls nicht in der Größenordnung, wie hier im Artikel beschrieben:
> Besagter Artikel
> 
> Und dass dann auch noch der Button für "Ich stimme zu" fehlte, wie Epic ja selbst zugegeben hat, setzt dem ganzen die Krone der Lächerlichkeit auf.
> ...


Das "wissen" ist aber meist recht beschränkt. Meist macht man ein Häckchen "ja gelesen"  und gut ist. Jetzt mal ehrlich: Wer hat bei Steam jedesmal die ganzen AGB durchgelesen? Dass diese Option bei EPIC nicht vorhanden war, war natürlich nicht sehr clever. Aber wenn man dann nicht zustimmt und dadurch das Progi nicht benutzen kann, klicken 99% auf das " Einverstanden "
Machts nicht besser. Aber die Hetzjagd ist in meinen Augen übertrieben.


----------



## suggysug (8. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und Ignoranz als Lebenseinstellung ist jetzt was Positives oder Erstrebenswertes, weil ...?


Und das von jemand der den Launcher ignoriert bzw boykottiert. Prost!

(Sorry ich konnt nicht wiederstehen^^ wirkt auf mich jedenfalls sehr unglücklich diese Aussage)

Nur kurz angemerkt, allein die immer wiederholende Diskussion dahinter zeigt die Ignoranz.
Und es ist völlig normal das Epic an sich denkt, Producer an sich denken und Gamer auch an sich denken.
Tolerant sind die, die sich trotzdem damit arrangieren können.


----------



## Worrel (8. April 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Und das von jemand der den Launcher ignoriert bzw boykottiert. Prost! ...
> 
> Nur kurz angemerkt, allein die immer wiederholende Diskussion dahinter zeigt die Ignoranz.
> Und es ist völlig normal das Epic an sich denkt, Producer an sich denken und Gamer auch an sich denken.
> Tolerant sind die, die sich trotzdem damit arrangieren können.


Also nach deinen Definitionen ist ein ständiges gegen Epic argumentieren "Ignorieren" und wer den Epic Launcher nicht installiert, ist intolerant ...?


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das "wissen" ist aber meist recht beschränkt. Meist macht man ein Häckchen "ja gelesen"  und gut ist. Jetzt mal ehrlich: Wer hat bei Steam jedesmal die ganzen AGB durchgelesen?


In dem Fall kann man aber wenigstens noch dem Konsumenten Ignoranz anlasten.  Zugegeben, ich lese mir selbstverständlich auch nicht alle AGB komplett durch. Aber das ist dann einfach auch meine Teilschuld, wenn ich dann nicht wusste, dass dies und jenes in den AGB geregelt ist. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Dass diese Option bei EPIC nicht vorhanden war, war natürlich nicht sehr clever. Aber wenn man dann nicht zustimmt und dadurch das Progi nicht benutzen kann, klicken 99% auf das " Einverstanden "Machts nicht besser. Aber die Hetzjagd ist in meinen Augen übertrieben.


Ich kann ja nur für mich selbst reden, nicht für andere. Und ich für meinen Teil kritisiere nur, hetze aber nicht. Und ich ziehe auch die Konsequenz aus meiner Kritik. Nämlich das ganz simple nicht benutzen des Stores. Bisher bin ich auch standhaft geblieben, auch wenn ich durchaus zugeben muss, dass das ein oder andere Angebot/kostenlose Spiel im Epic Store durchaus attraktiv ist.  Aber das ist es mir dann am Ende doch nicht wert, meine Konsequenz über den Haufen zu werfen. 

Ich kann mich noch ziemlich gut an Threads hier erinnern, in denen FB, WhatsApp, Origin etc. als Datenkraken betitelt und kritisiert wurden. Ist gar nicht mal sooo lange her. Und jetzt plötzlich ist es nicht mehr so schlimm und man soll nicht mehr kritisieren, weil's ja andere genauso machen und es normal geworden ist?  Irgendwas ist da gewaltig in dieser Zeit schief gelaufen.  

Aber wie gesagt, ist diese Datensammlerei eben nicht der einzige Kritikpunkt, der (für mich) gegen den Epic Store spricht. Das sollte man in dieser Diskussion nicht vergessen. Zumal es ja auch nichtmal um die Datensammlerei in diesem Thread gehen sollte, sondern um weitere Exklusivdeals.


----------



## suggysug (8. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also nach deinen Definitionen ist ein ständiges gegen Epic argumentieren "Ignorieren" und wer den Epic Launcher nicht installiert, ist intolerant ...?



Willst du sagen das du Epic tolerierst? Oder Exclusivs? 
Du kennst die Antwort.
Ich tolerier deine Meinung zum Boykott (auch wenn ich sie nicht teile), aber bin völlig intolerant gegenüber deine Art und Weise Toleranz und Ignoranz zu definieren .
Natürlich könnte ich auch noch ignorant sein aber dann hätte ich gar nicht auf das Geschwätz  reagieren dürfen. :p


----------



## Frullo (9. April 2019)

Zum spezifischen Thema: Tolle Firma, muss doch der eine die Aussage des anderen relativieren - gaaaaanz tolle PR!


----------



## Rabowke (9. April 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Zum spezifischen Thema: Tolle Firma, muss doch der eine die Aussage des anderen relativieren - gaaaaanz tolle PR!


... nun ja, es ist doch logisch, dass die PR-Abteilung die Wogen etwas glätten möchte und die Spieler, sofern es möglich ist, besänftigen.

Der CEO kann aber wie die Axt im Walde agieren und hat mit seinen Aussagen gezeigt, wohin die Reise geht. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es in Ordnung, Tim ist nicht nur angestellter Manager, sondern auch Anteilseigner. D.h. alles was er macht hat er im Grunde selbst zu verantworten.


----------



## Frullo (9. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nun ja, es ist doch logisch, dass die PR-Abteilung die Wogen etwas glätten möchte und die Spieler, sofern es möglich ist, besänftigen.
> 
> Der CEO kann aber wie die Axt im Walde agieren und hat mit seinen Aussagen gezeigt, wohin die Reise geht. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es in Ordnung, Tim ist nicht nur angestellter Manager, sondern auch Anteilseigner. D.h. alles was er macht hat er im Grunde selbst zu verantworten.



Da wo ich arbeite wäre dies definitiv ein Faux-Pas: Wenn ich meinem Kunden was erzähle, dann ist das vom Chef abgesegnet und unsere Aussagen aufeinander abgestimmt. Das nennt man einheitliches Auftreten. Es kann zwar sein, dass der Chef irgendwann seine Meinung ändert, aber idR gilt so etwas zu vermeiden. Eine Firma bei der verschiedene Leute verschiedene Dinge verkünden macht einen schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## MichaelG (9. April 2019)

Diametrale Aussagen aus einer Firma sind nicht seriös und vom Image her auch schädigend. Meine Meinung. Daß Sweeney das Recht dazu hat, die Aussagen seiner Marketingleute zu negieren steht dabei nicht zur Debatte. Das bestreite ich ja nicht. Es ist aber einfach nur unschön und für mich als Kunden ein Punkt auf der Negativliste. Denn dann frage ich mich, welcher Aussage die von Epic kommt ich überhaupt noch vertrauen kann. Keine klare Linie in der Kommunikation einer Firma nach Außen wie nach Innen ist einfach das schlechteste was eine Firma kommunikationsseitig leisten kann.


----------



## Rabowke (9. April 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da wo ich arbeite wäre dies definitiv ein Faux-Pas: Wenn ich meinem Kunden was erzähle, dann ist das vom Chef abgesegnet und unsere Aussagen aufeinander abgestimmt. Das nennt man einheitliches Auftreten. Es kann zwar sein, dass der Chef irgendwann seine Meinung ändert, aber idR gilt so etwas zu vermeiden. Eine Firma bei der verschiedene Leute verschiedene Dinge verkünden macht einen schlechten Eindruck.


Keine Meinung bzw. Vorgabe dieser Welt ist in Stein gemeißelt ... jedenfalls sollte sie es nicht. Es gibt immer gute und meistens auch nachvollziehbare Gründe warum man seine Meinung ändert.

Bei uns gibt es natürlich auch Richtlinien, welche in dieser Form durch meine AN kommuniziert werden. Im Fall der Fälle überwiegt mein Wort aber auch und in besonderen Fällen kann ich durchaus von den von mir gemachten Vorgaben abweichen. IMO hat sowas nichts mit schädigend oder ähnlichem zutun, sondern eher mit der Anpassung an die Bedürfnisse spezieller Mandanten.


----------



## MichaelG (9. April 2019)

Das ist was anderes. Aber bei der großen Roadmap und Ausrichtung einer Firma was man denn vorhat und gegenüber dem Kunden kommuniziert sollte man schon mit der gleichen Zunge sprechen. In kleineren Details kann es schon mal im Verlauf zu Anpassungen kommen. Das ist aber was grundlegend anderes. Erst Recht im Steuerrecht wo schon allein durch Gesetzesänderungen Aussagen die vor 1 Jahr oder selbst auch noch vor wenigen Monaten noch gültig gewesen sind ab jetzt aber nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Frullo (9. April 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Keine Meinung bzw. Vorgabe dieser Welt ist in Stein gemeißelt ... jedenfalls sollte sie es nicht. Es gibt immer gute und meistens auch nachvollziehbare Gründe warum man seine Meinung ändert.
> 
> Bei uns gibt es natürlich auch Richtlinien, welche in dieser Form durch meine AN kommuniziert werden. Im Fall der Fälle überwiegt mein Wort aber auch und in besonderen Fällen kann ich durchaus von den von mir gemachten Vorgaben abweichen. IMO hat sowas nichts mit schädigend oder ähnlichem zutun, sondern eher mit der Anpassung an die Bedürfnisse spezieller Mandanten.



Wie gesagt: Dass es zu Abweichungen kommen kann, ist mir bewusst. Trotzdem ist das primäre Ziel (bei uns) der einheitliche Auftritt. Welche Strategie verfolgt wird beispielsweise, sollte zwar nicht in Stein gemeisselt sein, aber zumindest wasserfest geschrieben. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass die Strategie zuerst "zeitexklusive Deals um jeden Preis", dann "zeitexklusive Deals werden zurückgefahren" lautet und anschliessend wieder auf "zeitexklusive Deals um jeden Preis" gewechselt wird. Das schafft Verwirrung. Das vermittelt den Eindruck, dass die rechte Hand nicht weiss, was die linke Hand tut. Für mich ist das Bad Practice.


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In kleineren Details kann es schon mal im Verlauf zu Anpassungen kommen.



es geht hier um ein "kleineres detail", eigentlich um ein winziges sogar.


----------



## MichaelG (9. April 2019)

Es ist kein "kleineres" und erst Recht nicht ein "winziges" Detail wenn a) sagt, daß man zukünftig auf Exklusivdeals verzichten will, b) aber genau das Gegenteil sagt. Sondern grundlegend das Gegenteil von banal und klein. Das ist die essentielle Firmenausrichtung die hier bestimmt wird und kein "kleines Detail" nebenbei. Ein kleines Detail wäre jetzt wenn Epic sagen würde wir bieten mittlerweile auch Spiele mit chinesischer Tonspur an. Zumindestens für den europäischen Markt wäre das eine banale Meldung. 

Oder das Design des Shopauftritts wird überarbeitet/verändert. Aber nicht das Thema Exklusivdeal. Beim besten Willen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie und wo Du gelernt hast Prioritäten einzuschätzen. Aber hier liegst Du meilenweit daneben. Das ist die essentiellste und grundlegendste Ausrichtung des Epicstores überhaupt mit. Das Main-Prinzip seit dem Thema Metro Exodus.

Nur weil Du offensichtlich und unübersehbar pro Epic bist ändert es nichts daran, daß ein Umschwenken bei dieser Äußerung kein banales kleines Nebendetail ist sondern einer der essentiellsten Marketingentscheidungen und Firmenentscheidungen dem Kunden gegenüber.


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist kein "kleineres" Detail wenn a) sagt, daß man zukünftig auf Exklusivdeals verzichten will, b) aber genau das Gegenteil sagt.



da haben wir das problem: du hast (mal wieder) nicht verstanden, worum es eigentlich geht. es geht hier nicht generell um exklusivdeals bzw den verzicht darauf!
allisons aussage ("We'll never do this again this way.") bezog sich auf das (kurzfristige) zurückziehen von games von anderen plattformen (konkret: metro: exodus). 
sweeney hat dem nun lediglich in der weise widersprochen, dass dies unter umständen durchaus wieder einmal vorkommen könnte. das läge alleine in der hand des jeweiligen publishers / entwicklers.

das ist alles.  allerdings will ich dir dieses mal nicht alleine den schwarzen peter zuschieben; leider macht die news nicht deutlich genug, worum es eigentlich geht.



> Nur weil Du offensichtlich und unübersehbar pro Epic bist



lol


----------



## MichaelG (9. April 2019)

Es ging um das Zurückfahren der Exklusivdeals generell (Marketingabteilung), die geschrieben hat, daß man in Zukunft nicht mehr so auf Exklusivdeals zu setzen braucht weil man die ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr notwendig erachtet. Und Sweeney hat der Aussage eine Absage erteilt und bleibt beim alten Standpunkt, daß er auch in Zukunft weiter und massiv auf Exklusivdeals setzen will. Das ist der Punkt um den es hier geht. Das andere ist nur ein weiterer Mosaikbaustein auf diesem Sektor, was das Thema zeitnah zum Release switch auf Exklusivdeal.


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ging um das Zurückfahren der Exklusivdeals generell (Marketingabteilung), die geschrieben hat, daß man in Zukunft nicht mehr so auf Exklusivdeals zu setzen braucht weil man die ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr notwendig erachtet. Und Sweeney hat der Aussage eine Absage erteilt und bleibt beim alten Standpunkt, daß er auch in Zukunft weiter und massiv auf Exklusivdeals setzen will. Das ist der Punkt um den es hier geht. Das andere ist nur ein weiterer Mosaikbaustein auf diesem Sektor, was das Thema zeitnah zum Release switch auf Exklusivdeal.



wie ich schon sagte: du hast nicht verstanden, worum es geht. les dir den in der meldung ja sogar verlinkten twitter-thread durch und am besten noch das, was allision gesagt hat im wortlaut. 
vielleicht siehst du dann klarer. 
ansonsten: over and out. keine lust auf eine erneute endlos-diskussion mit dir, nur weil du nicht lesen kannst oder willst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2019)

Die soll er sich in den Arsch schieben. Spiele, die nur dort erscheinen, sind für mich nicht existent. Für mich gibts daher aktuell nur 2 Metro Spiele und ein Borderlands 3 erst, wenn es woanders erscheint.


----------

